# 1995 Ford Probe GT OEM Radio



## ruffridah1970 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello All... the radio in my car won't work :4-dontkno... the LED display simply reads "BAD"... any and all help is greatly appreciated


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ruffridah1970 said:


> Hello All... the radio in my car won't work :4-dontkno... the LED display simply reads "BAD"... any and all help is greatly appreciated


 You need to give us more input here, like you had to replace the battery or something.................
Merry Christmas!


----------



## ruffridah1970 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, i bought the car used about a week ago... the gentleman from whom i bought it said the battery had been replaced... should i pull each fuse and make sure they are all ok? the owner's manual indicates that all the fuses responsible for the audio are also responsible in part for other systems operations(i.e. lights, wipers etc.) i assume that since all these other systems are operable the aforementioned fuses are good...


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ruffridah1970 said:


> Well, i bought the car used about a week ago... the gentleman from whom i bought it said the battery had been replaced... should i pull each fuse and make sure they are all ok? the owner's manual indicates that all the fuses responsible for the audio are also responsible in part for other systems operations(i.e. lights, wipers etc.) i assume that since all these other systems are operable the aforementioned fuses are good...


 Sounds like its in lock up mood, only advice is to contact the last owner see if he has the code. If not you will need to replace the unit as there is no code for it.


----------



## ruffridah1970 (Dec 23, 2010)

hey thanks for the info... i have a replacement radio, somewhere... have not been able to find it yet... i know that if i purchase one the one for which i've been looking will unquestionably turn up ... darn that murphy guy


----------

